# Favorite region



## Elendil01 (Apr 1, 2003)

What's your favorite region off Middle-Earth?
(examples: Mirkwood, Erebor, Mordor, etc.)


----------



## Turin (Apr 1, 2003)

Mirkwood, Gondolin or Lothlorien.


----------



## Carantalath (Apr 1, 2003)

Though I am a huge fan of the elves, I'd have to pick Rohan as my favorite region. Ever since I got to reading the Two Towers the first time, I've liked the land of Rohan and its people.


----------



## FAUST (Apr 1, 2003)

Who are the two big men in the big statue holding out there hands when their crossing the river in Fellow ship of the ring?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2003)

Sure, the Misty Mountains looked cool in the movie. Moria is the coolest. I'm not a huge fan of nature. oh well. I'd just pick the vale of Anduin because Beornings are there. Anyways, I have no idea who those boring humans' names are. Some superly famous kings or something.


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 2, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Faust. Your question merits an answer (despite YayGollum's asocial remarks  ), but it really belongs in another thread. The statues you refer to are the Pillars of the Argonath, that mark the ancient border of Gondor. They were made in the likenesses of Isildur and Anarion, Aragorn's ancestors.
This, and much else, is written about in JRRT's books. The Pillars are described at the end of The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 2, 2003)

I would have to say my favorite region in Middle Earth would be................well second age would be Gondolin, but third age would be Lorien, just because it is captivating for the members of the fellowship that arent Elven just like Rivendell although it seems a little more enchanting.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 2, 2003)

First Age: Gondolin, Doriath (sort of).

Second Age: Numenor, Gondor.

Third Age: The Shire, Imladris (Rivendell), Rhovanion (Greenwood, Esgaroth, Erebor), Rohan.


----------



## ordanalys (Apr 2, 2003)

Rohan or Rivendell, i can't decide!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey, come on. I'm the guy that came up with the idea for the guild of Outcasts. Of course I'm asocial. oh well. Why do you crazy people remember all of those boring names of all of those boring heroic types? Especially the humans. I remember more heroic elves than humans even though I hate them. At least they're something different. Why do fantasy worlds even have humans? Way too boring if it's supposed to be fantasy. oh well. I went on a rant, didn't I? Had to defend myself. 

Also, why do so many people like the boring old woodses? Ick. Enchantingness? Superly scary mind-messing-with magicalness? Ack! *runs away*


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 2, 2003)

1st Age: Gondolin
2nd Age: Númenor; Armenelos probably, or the Mittalmar.
3rd Age: Khazad-dûm or Gondor
(4th Age: Prob. Arnor)


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 2, 2003)

*Well*

Has to be the Shire!

Most homely, English and peaceful place on middle earth!

I would love to walk down to green hill country via woody end, or cross at buckleberry ferry.

Wouldnt you?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> * Why do you crazy people remember all of those boring names of all of those boring heroic types? Especially the humans. I remember more heroic elves than humans even though I hate them. At least they're something different. Why do fantasy worlds even have humans? Way too boring if it's supposed to be fantasy. *



For what it's worth, I totally agree with you Yay - humans ARE boring! *yawn*


----------



## krash8765 (Apr 2, 2003)

definately Gondor, but i also would love to see Khazad-dum at its prime!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 2, 2003)

Doriath and the Thousand Caves for the First Age, for the Third Age I think the Shire.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 2, 2003)

The Shire has always intruiged me. Entire countrysides of playful adventure all day long, and a weeks hike from the sea if your moving at a good pace. Eriador is just a cool place cuz its got the Misty's, Rivendell, the Shire, Hollin (had)...

Im just a big fan of the Shire.

Second place though would go to Ithilien. I loved that place; The crossroads, the woods, the river...


----------



## Elendil01 (Apr 2, 2003)

I like Lothlorien, Mirkwood, Rivendell, basicly any elven region because they're so other-worldly and mystical. I's hate Mordor, the dead marshes, Beriland etc.


----------



## Elendil01 (Apr 2, 2003)

I guess that I like Gondor and the Shire to.


----------



## falcolite (Apr 2, 2003)

I am gonna have to go with Gondolin for my first choice, Mirkwood for my second. I always liked the idea of Gondolin striving with prosper while being hidden from the rest of Beleriand. And for Mirkwood, well I guess I just like the creepy way it was described in The Hobbit. It's full of unknown things, and has that mysterious atmosphere to it.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 2, 2003)

*Yes*

Ithillien of course!

After Sauron of course.

The climate seems better there.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Apr 2, 2003)

Ummm, anywhere along the sea coast. I love the ocean! Or else somewhere in a nameless part of the wilderness where nobody'll bother you or try to recruit you in a superly herioc quest.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 2, 2003)

Rivendell.


----------



## Link (Apr 3, 2003)

Gondolin and Doriath.


----------



## Brytta (Apr 4, 2003)

Someone has mentioned Gondor, but I'd be more specific and say Anfalas. Not that I know anything about the place, but geographically and climatically it would be ideal. It's warm and is a coastal area with the towering peaks of the Ered Nimrais at it's back.

I didn't select Belfalas because I like quiet, and that's a busy part of Gondor, plus you had (throughout most of Gondor's history) periodic raids from Umbar.

Another area I would like to visit would be the Sea of Rhûn. It would be a nice ride out there on horseback over the wide open plains and then the sea itself, which I have no idea what it would be like. My advice would be to try to make friends with the locals and don't brag about your friends in Gondor and Rohan


----------



## Halasían (Jun 23, 2018)

Eriador


----------



## Elthir (Jun 23, 2018)

Eregion

I know it sounds different... but I had to.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 18, 2018)

The Old Forest


----------

